# open markets.....to all expat market traders



## bily (Jan 17, 2013)

can anyone tell me how to get permission to have a stall on open/street markets
in costa del sol.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bily said:


> can anyone tell me how to get permission to have a stall on open/street markets
> in costa del sol.


:welcome:

licences are usually issued by the local ayuntamiento


----------



## bily (Jan 17, 2013)

*to all expat market traders*

Is their any expats currently running a stall on the markets anywhere in spain .
if so any advice on how to to obtain licenses would be appreciated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bily said:


> Is their any expats currently running a stall on the markets anywhere in spain .
> if so any advice on how to to obtain licenses would be appreciated


I dont think there is anyone on here - well not anyone who does it as a living??!!. You simply have to gain permission from the local town hall/ayuntamiento. You wil also need to register as an autonomo, so would need to get into contact with a Gestor, who will be able to set that up for you and may well be able to offer you further advice on running a stall

Jo xxx


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Licences are issued as other people have said by the local town hall or ajuntament usually at a cost of 12 euros
You have to have autonomo or self employed status to get the licence and to make it pay you need to do a minimum of five or six licences for different town or city markets one licence does not cover all so be careful things thats legal here today are not always legal tommorrow


----------

